#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  His or Her Eminence

## Маша_ла

Как лучше перевести? Только не говорите, плиз, что это - Святейшество или Преосвященство. Святейшество - это Holiness, а Преосвященство - это христианский церковный титул.

Вот, например, His Holiness Sakya Trizin - Его Святейшество Сакья Тризин и сын Святейшества - His Eminence Ratna Vajra Rinpoche - ... Ратна Ваджра Ринпоче. 
И еще, например, сестра Святейшества Her Eminence Jetsun Kushog la - ... Джецун Кушог ла.

Спасибо  :Smilie: 

Я как-то называла этот титул His Emptiness после встречи с Чогье Триченом Ринпоче  :Smilie:  Но такая трактовка титула не подходит  :Smilie:

----------


## Поляков

Словари переводят как "высокопреосвященство", обращение к кардиналам. Михаила Суслова американцы называли "The Red Eminence". А что в оригинале?

----------

Маша_ла (22.11.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

По-моему, лучше использовать тибетские слова типа "ринпоче" (по отношению к большинству тулку), "гьялванг" (например, Кармапа, Другпа). Какое принятое обращение к Сакья Тризину в Тибете? Имхо, это лучше чем христианизация буддийских титулов. Недавно, кстати, Шамар Ринпоче попросил не называть его Святейшеством, Преосвященством, Преподобием и т.д.

----------

Pema Sonam (22.11.2009), Маша_ла (22.11.2009), Сергей Хос (11.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Не знаю, почему все столь жёстко выступают против христианизации. Мы же не выступаем против слова "монах"
Правильно подобранный христианский термин чётко показывает положение человека в иерархии той или иной религиозной организации.

Ваше Святейшество (Его Святейшество)  –   к патриархам
Ваше Блаженоство (Его Блаженство) -  к митрополитам.
Ваше Высокопреосвященство (Его Высокопреосвященство)  – к  архиепископам 
Ваше Преосвященство (Ваше Преосвященоство) – к епископам
Ваше Высокопреподобие (Его Высокопреподобие) – архимандриты, игумены, протопресвитеры, протоиереи, архидиаконы, протодиаконы 
Ваше Преподобие (Его Преподобие) – священники, иеромонахи, диаконы, иеродиаконы.

----------

Алексей Каверин (14.05.2012), Маша_ла (22.11.2009), Сергей Хос (22.11.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Ваше Святейшество (Его Святейшество)  –   к патриархам
> Ваше Блаженоство (Его Блаженство) -  к митрополитам.
> Ваше Высокопреосвященство (Его Высокопреосвященство)  – к  архиепископам 
> Ваше Преосвященство (Ваше Преосвященоство) – к епископам
> Ваше Высокопреподобие (Его Высокопреподобие) – архимандриты, игумены, протопресвитеры, протоиереи, архидиаконы, протодиаконы 
> Ваше Преподобие (Его Преподобие) – священники, иеромонахи, диаконы, иеродиаконы.


А в буддизме есть митрополиты, архиепископы, архимандриты, игумены, протоиереи, архидиаконы, иеродиаконы и прочие?




> Не знаю, почему все столь жёстко выступают против христианизации. Мы же не выступаем против слова "монах"
> Правильно подобранный христианский термин чётко показывает положение человека в иерархии той или иной религиозной организации.


Тогда для определения иерархии предлагаю сделать еще проще - вместо преосвященств с блаженствами ввести воинские звания - верховный главнокомандующий такой-то школы, или маршал, генерал, майор, капитан, прапор - место в иерархической лестнице прописано как нельзя более четко.

----------

Маша_ла (22.11.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> А в буддизме есть митрополиты, архиепископы, архимандриты, игумены, протоиереи, архидиаконы, иеродиаконы и прочие?


В какйо-то степени есть. Например, в тайской Тхераваде есть и Патриарх (Сангхарат) и священный синод (Высший Совет Сангхи) и "еписклпы" - ответственные за провинции.

В тибетском Буддизме тоже есть главы никай и монастырей.



> Тогда для определения иерархии предлагаю сделать еще проще - вместо преосвященств с блаженствами ввести воинские звания - верховный главнокомандующий такой-то школы, или маршал, генерал, майор, капитан, прапор - место в иерархической лестнице прописано как нельзя более четко.


Не надо, как проще. Надо, как правильно. Если бы у нас была армия - тогда это было бы оправданно. Но Сангха - не армия. Сангха - религиозная организация.

----------

Маша_ла (22.11.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Не надо, как проще. Надо, как правильно. Если бы у нас была армия - тогда это было бы оправданно. Но Сангха - не армия. Сангха - религиозная организация.


Это была, конечно же, шутка  :Smilie: . Ну можно объяснить так. Большинство всех этих протоиереев и иегуменов - слова все-равно не русские, а пришли в русский в свое время из греческого, когда начало развиваться христианство на Руси. Никто ведь тогда не стал использовать какие-то языческие титулы жрецов и шаманов. Почему бы сейчас, когда на Запад приходит буддизм не взять точно также оригинальные термины из тибетского, китайского, пали? 

+ Вы говорите, что использование христианских титулов поможет не особо подкованому в буддизме человеку сразу на слух определить иерархическое положение учителя. Но я очень сомневаютсь, что найдется много людей, которые знают, кто выше - святейшество, преосвященство, блаженство, или преподобие.

----------

Маша_ла (22.11.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Это была, конечно же, шутка . Ну можно объяснить так. Большинство всех этих протоиереев и иегуменов - слова все-равно не русские, а пришли в русский в свое время из греческого, когда начало развиваться христианство на Руси. Никто ведь тогда не стал использовать какие-то языческие титулы жрецов и шаманов. Почему бы сейчас, когда на Запад приходит буддизм не взять точно также оригинальные термины из тибетского, китайского, пали?


Не спорю, в этом есть свой резон.
Хотя, некоторые слова, такие как "инок", стали использоваться и христианами.
Вообще процесс прихода Буддизма на Запад и в Россию - ещё только начинается. Видимо появятся свои формы. Правда здесь есть сложность определения даже между буддистами т.к. буддизм пришедший из разных стран имеет и разные названия и разную иерархию.



> + Вы говорите, что использование христианских титулов поможет не особо подкованому в буддизме человеку сразу на слух определить иерархическое положение учителя. Но я очень сомневаютсь, что найдется много людей, которые знают, кто выше - святейшество, преосвященство, блаженство, или преподобие.


По крайней мере, при общении с христианами, им будет понятно положение человека, о котором ведётся речь.

----------

Маша_ла (22.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Вообще-то, eminence - это просто "знаменитый (или заметный) человек", в социальном контексте иерархического общества - "высокородный".
Тибетский словарь дает как одно из значений mngon tho; думаю, оно это и означает.
Еще вариант - 'jam mgon, "добрый защитник". Это уже похоже на религиозный титул.
В общем, сложно это. Приходится как-то выкручиваться.

----------

Маша_ла (22.11.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

> По крайней мере, при общении с христианами, им будет понятно положение человека, о котором ведётся речь.


Большинство "христиан" как раз и не понимают значения большинства христианских титулов. А тем, кто знает разницу между иегуменом и протоиереем о буддийских учителях лушче вообще не говорить  :Smilie: .

----------

Маша_ла (22.11.2009)

----------


## Маша_ла

Ну, Святейшество так и называют Холинес. 
Например, Джецун Кушог лу, многие так и зовут по имени.
Сына Святейшества - Ратна Ваджра Ринпоче.

Просто мне интересно для переводов, как лучше? Понятно, что им эти титулы вообще до лампочки, но надо же как-то адекватно переводить буд. титул. Типа, самый главный - Святейшество, далее - ... Eminence  :Smilie:  
Кстати, как это по-тибетски интересно переводится?
В общем, дело ясное, что дело темное.

Все же, высокопреосвященство - это не буд. титул. Это смешно звучит как-то даже в данном контексте, имхо  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

"Его Святейшество" не менее небуддийский титул. Более того - христианский. Однако он прижился.
Его Высокопреосвященство говорит о том, что перед нами первенствующий священнослужитель некой группы клириков.

----------


## Сергей Хос

Подозреваю, что титул "Святейшество" первоначально был введен дипломатическим чиновниками в целях унификации протокола. Поэтому, наверное, он так и употребляется до сих пор для обозначения иерархов (тоже дурацкое слово в применении к буддизму) ведущих школ.
То есть, переводя в христианскую систему, это вроде как главы отдельных церковных деноминаций.

----------


## Топпер

Так это всегда нужно. Дабы не получилось, как у меня  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Хос (22.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Да, нарушение протокола налицо. Кто-то недоглядел.

----------


## Топпер

Но было приятно  :Smilie: 
Сам Посол дарил  :Smilie:

----------

Вова Л. (22.11.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Подозреваю, что титул "Святейшество" первоначально был введен дипломатическим чиновниками в целях унификации протокола. Поэтому, наверное, он так и употребляется до сих пор для обозначения иерархов (тоже дурацкое слово в применении к буддизму) ведущих школ.


Возможно, началось с Далай Ламы, которого Святейшеством стал назвать Ватикан. А дальше уже перенеслось на других Римоче.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Но было приятно 
> Сам Посол дарил


Жалко, что они не назвали Вас eminence. Тут бы мы и узнали, как это по-русски.

----------

Маша_ла (22.11.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Жалко, что они не назвали Вас eminence. Тут бы мы и узнали, как это по-русски.


Насколько я понимаю, пр-русски наиболее близкое значение будет "его превосходительство"

----------


## Нико

Если уж ввели в буддийский обиход один христанский термин (Святейшество), почему бы не ввести также и Преосвященство?  :Smilie:  

Хотя бы всех лам, кто ниже Далай-ламы, называла просто "досточтимый". Титул Ринпоче всё равно прилагается...Или это только к монахам относится?

----------


## Топпер

> Когда бодхисаттва Авалокитешвара узрел страдания существ ада, то из *доброжелательности* к ним его голова раскололась на 10 частей.
> 
> Бодхисаттва был весьма *доброжелателен* к голодной тигрице, поэтому он отрезал кусок собственной плоти, чтобы ее накормить.


Нет. Вы здесь слово "каруна"  (сострадание) пытаетесь заменить, а не "метта".

----------

Vladiimir (24.07.2012), Дондог (26.07.2012), Сергей Хос (24.07.2012), Юй Кан (24.07.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Ваша "доброжелательность" - Дхарма для клерков.
И для менеджеров среднего звена.

----------

Дондог (26.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> В слове "друже*любие*" корень "любовь". Это если правильно его понимать.


так давайте ЛЮБОВЬЮ и назовём. Нормальное слово, подходящее. Ради этого можно и плотью пожертвовать.... А доброжелательность. Это для официальных встреч и банкетов.

----------


## Нико

> Ваша "доброжелательность" - Дхарма для клерков.
> И для менеджеров среднего звена.



Одинаково ответили.

----------


## Нико

> Нет. Вы здесь слово "каруна"  (сострадание) пытаетесь заменить, а не "метта".


Метта и каруна. Два есть.

----------


## Юй Кан

> так давайте ЛЮБОВЬЮ и назовём. Нормальное слово, подходящее. Ради этого можно и плотью пожертвовать.... А доброжелательность. Это для официальных встреч и банкетов.


Май, любовь -- зла!.. %)
А плотью, опираясь на _упекшу_, жертвуют из сострадания (_каруны_).
И фсё, я -- пас. С девушками за любовь спорить -- токмо себе вредить... : ))

----------


## Нико

> Май, любовь -- зла!.. %)
> А плотью, опираясь на _упекшу_, жертвуют из сострадания (_каруны_).
> И фсё, я -- пас. С девушками за любовь спорить -- токмо себе вредить... : ))


А чем повредите, поспорив? Если я кого люблю,я могу и плоть отдать. А если только сострадаю, буду много плакать и молиться... Наверное...

----------


## Юй Кан

> А чем повредите, поспорив? Если я кого люблю,я могу и плоть отдать. А если только сострадаю, буду много плакать и молиться... Наверное...


Вот потому и не хочу: когда эмоциональное наполнение преобладает, то _упекша_, выходит, -- побоку...

----------

Топпер- (25.07.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Одинаково ответили.


Не, Сергей -- круче! : )) Даром, что мужчина... : )

----------

Сергей Хос (25.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Вот потому и не хочу: когда эмоциональное наполнение преобладает, то _упекша_, выходит, -- побоку...


А что, всё, про что мы сейчас говорим, -- это не есть эмоции разве?

----------


## Нико

> Не, Сергей -- круче! : )) Даром, что мужчина... : )


Мужской шовинизм?

----------


## Юй Кан

> А что, всё, про что мы сейчас говорим, -- это не есть эмоции разве?


_Майтри, каруна, мудита_ венчаются, опять же, _упекшей_.
(_Упекша_ -- знакомое слово?)
Эмоции же -- это волнения ума, тогда как перечисленное -- качества ума _успокоенного_.

----------

Топпер- (25.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> _Майтри, каруна, мудита_ венчаются, опять же, _упекшей_.
> (_Упекша_ -- знакомое слово?)
> Эмоции же -- это волнения ума, тогда как перечисленное -- качества ума _успокоенного_.


Про упекшу поподробнее. Просто мне казалось, что майтри и каруна -- это тоже своеобразные волнения ума. Когда ум волнуется в позитивную сторону. Я не права?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Про упекшу поподробнее. Просто мне казалось, что майтри и каруна -- это тоже своеобразные волнения ума. Когда ум волнуется в позитивную сторону. Я не права?


_Упекша_ -- бесстрастие/невозмутимость...
Пояснение: говорю о коренных/канонических текстах -- нетибетских. В тибетском буддизме много чего по-своему...

----------

Дондог (26.07.2012), Топпер- (25.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> _Упекша_ -- бесстрастие/невозмутимость...
> Пояснение: говорю о коренных/канонических текстах -- нетибетских. В тибетском буддизме много чего по-своему...


Невозмутимая любовь. Не могу себе этого представить. Зачем из-за неё собой жертвовать тогда?

----------


## Юй Кан

Хотя, скажем, в Джатаках (и не только) _упекша_ может значить ещё и "терпение", и даже "смирение". От контекста зависит.

----------

Топпер- (25.07.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Невозмутимая любовь. Не могу себе этого представить.


А _бесстрастное_/невозмутимое дружелюбие -- можете? : )

----------

Топпер- (25.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Хотя, скажем, в Джатаках (и не только) _упекша_ может значить ещё и "терпение", и даже "смирение". От контекста зависит.


Про "терпение" и "смирение" я ещё могу понять. Но при этом присутствует ещё и волнение ума, охваченного любовью и состраданием. Не согласны?

----------


## Нико

> А _бесстрастное_/невозмутимое дружелюбие -- можете? : )


Не, для меня это слишком формально.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Про "терпение" и "смирение" я ещё могу понять. Но при этом присутствует ещё и волнение ума, охваченного любовью и состраданием. Не согласны?


Ну, по текстам (и просто по логике) не получается, чтоб достигший непревзойдённого полного пробуждения не обуздал при этом какие-то волнения ума.

----------

Дондог (26.07.2012), Топпер- (25.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

Страсти всегда имеют место в буддизме. Только вопрос: насколько они позитивны или пагубны? И к чему ведут? Вы же, как правильно отметил Хос, из простого дружелюбия не пожертвуете своей плотью???? Или как? Для этого нужна страсть к самопожертвованию. Я вот про это говорю.

----------


## Сергей Хос

Вот и выходит, что "любящая доброта" - не так уж и плохо.
И не слишком волнительно (как просто "любовь"), и не совсем казенно (как "доброжелательность".)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не, для меня это слишком формально.


А _равностное_ дружелюбие, _без изъятий и предпочтений_ -- тоже никак?

----------

Топпер- (25.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Ну, по текстам (и просто по логике) не получается, чтоб достигший непревзойдённого полного пробуждения не обуздал при этом какие-то волнения ума.


Вы представьте себе эдакого обуздавшего всё Будду, который просто логически рассчитывает: пожертвовать или нет? Для меня это абсурд.

----------


## Нико

> А _равностное_ дружелюбие, _без изъятий и предпочтений_ -- тоже никак?


Я же сказала, что для меня это слово не канает. Оно для вечеринок с боссами и сотрудниками. Любовь -- лучше намного. Пусть равностная будет.

----------


## Нико

> Вот и выходит, что "любящая доброта" - не так уж и плохо.
> И не слишком волнительно (как просто "любовь"), и не совсем казенно (как "доброжелательность".)


А "добрая любовь"? Когда ещё любовь была злой? Если только без скандалов на почве ревности? Но мы же не об этом...

----------


## Юй Кан

> Страсти всегда имеют место в буддизме. Только вопрос: насколько они позитивны или пагубны? И к чему ведут? Вы же, как правильно отметил Хос, из простого дружелюбия не пожертвуете своей плотью???? Или как? Для этого нужна страсть к самопожертвованию. Я вот про это говорю.


Вы с Хосом дружно говорите о пути бодхисаттвы, следуя которому и нарабатывая ту самую упекшу, будущий Будда много чем жертвовал (вплоть до, казалось бы, явного абсурда, когда -- согласно одной из джатак -- он позволил себя буквально расчленить заживо, просто чтоб доказать своё терпение/смирение...)
Я же говорю -- о состоянии _после пробуждения_, когда Будда уже ничем ни для кого в такой степени не жертвовал, разве что отозвавшись на просьбу Брахмы проповедовать Дхарму.

----------

Топпер- (25.07.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А "добрая любовь"? Когда ещё любовь была злой? Если только без скандалов на почве ревности? Но мы же не об этом...


Не в этом дело.
Доброта может быть формальной (и тогда это простор доброжелательность)))), а может быть активной, любящей.
Поэтому "любящая доброта" - оптимальный вариант перевода.

----------


## Сергей Хос

Кста, кто знает: майтри и каруна - полные синонимы или есть оттенки смыслов, по которым они различаются?

----------


## Нико

> Не в этом дело.
> Доброта может быть формальной (и тогда это простор доброжелательность)))), а может быть активной, любящей.
> Поэтому "любящая доброта" - оптимальный вариант перевода.


Я всё понимаю, просто не люблю это словосочетание почему-то. Попахивает западными центрами. Не все, кстати, на Западе его используют.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Кста, кто знает: майтри и каруна - полные синонимы или есть оттенки смыслов, по которым они различаются?


Это, если строго, вообще не синонимы... %)

----------

Топпер- (25.07.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я всё понимаю, просто не люблю это словосочетание почему-то. Попахивает западными центрами. Не все, кстати, на Западе его используют.


Скольку я помню, в Ченмо именно это слово использовано. По крайней мере в первом издании. Нормально читается.

----------


## Нико

> Кста, кто знает: майтри и каруна - полные синонимы или есть оттенки смыслов, по которым они различаются?


Да блин, Хос. Есть же определения в природе. "Майтри" -- это желание, чтобы все существа были счастливы.
"Каруна" -- это желание, чтобы все они были свободны от страданий.

----------

Сергей Хос (25.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Скольку я помню, в Ченмо именно это слово использовано. По крайней мере в первом издании. Нормально читается.


Ты знаешь моих любимых авторов. У них такого нет.))))))))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я же говорю -- о состоянии _после пробуждения_, когда Будда уже ничем ни для кого в такой степени не жертвовал, разве что отозвавшись на просьбу Брахмы проповедовать Дхарму.


Ну правильно, и это уже не просто каруна, а маха-каруна.
Великая доброжелательность ))))

----------


## Нико

> Вы с Хосом дружно говорите о пути бодхисаттвы, следуя которому и нарабатывая ту самую упекшу, будущий Будда много чем жертвовал (вплоть до, казалось бы, явного абсурда, когда -- согласно одной из джатак -- он позволил себя буквально расчленить заживо, просто чтоб доказать своё терпение/смирение...)
> Я же говорю -- о состоянии _после пробуждения_, когда Будда уже ничем ни для кого в такой степени не жертвовал, разве что отозвавшись на просьбу Брахмы проповедовать Дхарму.


Когда накоплено уже всё богатство заслуг.....

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да блин, Хос. Есть же определения в природе. "Майтри" -- это желание, чтобы все существа были счастливы.
> "Каруна" -- это желание, чтобы все они были свободны от страданий.


Ребята, вы лучше в своём контексте по-тибетски их как-то именуйте. Так будет точнее. %)

----------

Денис Евгеньев (25.07.2012), Сергей Ч (25.07.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну правильно, и это уже не просто каруна, а маха-каруна.
> Великая доброжелательность ))))


Можно и так, если ооочень хочеццо, вплоть до маха-майтри, маха-мудиты этц. : )

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да блин, Хос. Есть же определения в природе. "Майтри" -- это желание, чтобы все существа были счастливы.
> "Каруна" -- это желание, чтобы все они были свободны от страданий.


Ну да, извиняюсь, каруна - это сострадание, а не любовь. Это в тибетском у нее два синонимичных термина-определения.

----------


## Нико

> Ну да, извиняюсь, каруна - это сострадание, а не любовь. Это в тибетском у нее два синонимичных термина-определения.


Ну я как раз про тибетские определения и говорю. Может, в тхеравадинском Каноне по-другому....

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну да, извиняюсь, каруна - это сострадание, а не любовь. Это в тибетском у нее два синонимичных термина-определения.


Вот потому и грю: вы лучше их как-нить по-тибетстки... Ж)
А я пшёл вон. : )

----------

Сергей Хос (25.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Ребята, вы лучше в своём контексте по-тибетски их как-то именуйте. Так будет точнее. %)


"Цева" и "ниндже". Лень транслитирировать.

----------


## Топпер

> так давайте ЛЮБОВЬЮ и назовём. Нормальное слово, подходящее. Ради этого можно и плотью пожертвовать.... А доброжелательность. Это для официальных встреч и банкетов.


Любовь - она разная бывает. В т.ч. и продажная.
Вот в греческом больше слов для разных видов любви. Там агапе точно соответствует метте. А у нас любовь - слишком широкое (и опошленное) понятие.

----------

Wyrd (27.07.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "Цева" и "ниндже". Лень транслитирировать.


А еще щампа и тукже.
)))))

Весело живем!

----------

Дондог (26.07.2012), Нико (25.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Невозмутимая любовь. Не могу себе этого представить. Зачем из-за неё собой жертвовать тогда?


А собой и не надо жертвовать. Когда себя впереди или позади ставят - это как раз отсутствие равностности.

----------


## Нико

> А собой и не надо жертвовать. Когда себя впереди или позади ставят - это как раз отсутствие равностности.


так говорится же, что себя позади надобно ставить.

----------


## Топпер

> так говорится же, что себя позади надобно ставить.


Это неправильно. Это - отсутствие равностности.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Если я кого люблю, я могу и плоть отдать. А если только сострадаю, буду много плакать и молиться... Наверное...


Как тут уже говорилось, в буддизме бодхисатта жертвует плотью из сострадания, которое у него неразрывно связано с мудростью. А из любви плотью жертвуют излишне эмоциональные девочки и мальчики. ) Что само по себе глупо..

----------

AndyZ (25.07.2012), Дондог (26.07.2012), Топпер- (25.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Это неправильно. Это - отсутствие равностности.


Равностность -- она разная бывает. ))))))

----------


## Нико

> Как тут уже говорилось, в буддизме бодхисатта жертвует плотью из сострадания, которое у него неразрывно связано с мудростью. А из любви плотью жертвуют излишне эмоциональные девочки и мальчики. ) Что само по себе глупо..


Вы немного не так поняли. Бодхичитта рождается из любви и сострадания. Там и мудрость тоже может возникнуть, а может ещё и нет. Но для жертвы бодхичитты достаточно.

----------

Wyrd (25.07.2012), Сергей Ч (25.07.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

санскритское Майтри - тибетское Джампа на монгольском звучит как Асрал - заботливая любовь или любящая забота. Еще есть аспекты жалости, ухаживания, воспитывания подобно воспитанию детей отцом. pha lta bu - словно отец, pha dang 'dra - одинаковый с отцом это значения исполненности любящей заботой - byams pa dang ldan pa'i ming. Мне больше нравится "Заботливая любовь".

----------


## Нико

> санскритское Майтри - тибетское Джампа на монгольском звучит как Асрал - заботливая любовь или любящая забота. Еще есть аспекты жалости, ухаживания, воспитывания подобно воспитанию детей отцом. pha lta bu - словно отец, pha dang 'dra - одинаковый с отцом это значения исполненности любящей заботой - byams pa dang ldan pa'i ming. Мне больше нравится "Заботливая любовь".


Ну вот, уже и термин поменялся. )))))

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вы немного не так поняли. Бодхичитта рождается из любви и сострадания. Там и мудрость тоже может возникнуть, а может ещё и нет. Но для жертвы бодхичитты достаточно.


Да, бодхичитты достаточно, а вот любви нет. Поэтому то и решил прокомментировать Ваши слова: "Если я кого люблю, я могу и плоть отдать. А если только сострадаю, буду много плакать и молиться".

----------


## Нико

> Да, бодхичитты достаточно, а вот любви нет. Поэтому то и решил прокомментировать Ваши слова: "Если я кого люблю, я могу и плоть отдать. А если только сострадаю, буду много плакать и молиться".


Так нужна ж БЕЗМЕРНАЯ любовь для бодхичитты.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Ну вот, уже и термин поменялся. )))))


А какой в начале был?

----------


## Нико

> А какой в начале был?



"Любящая доброта". Брррр.

----------


## Кунсанг

Любовь и сострадание немного отличаются из-за аспекта основы. Любовь это пожелание достижения счастья в связи с рассматриванием недостатка счастья и рассматриванием истинного счастья НИрваны - освобождения от омрачений и страданий, а сострадание пожелание избавиться от страданий в связи с рассматриванием испытания страданий общих и специфических в сансаре.

----------

Sucheeinennick (28.07.2012), Сергей Ч (25.07.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Так нужна ж БЕЗМЕРНАЯ любовь для бодхичитты.


Думаю, что нужны все Четыре Безмерных Качества. Т.к. одна любовь, например, может превратиться в привязанность.

----------

Велеслав (26.07.2012), Дондог (26.07.2012), Кунсанг (25.07.2012), Топпер- (25.07.2012), Юй Кан (25.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Любовь и сострадание немного отличаются из-за аспекта основы. Любовь это пожелание достижения счастья в связи с рассматриванием недостатка счастья и рассматриванием истинного счастья НИрваны - освобождения от омрачений и страданий, а сострадание пожелание избавиться от страданий в связи с рассматриванием испытания страданий общих и специфических в сансаре.


Так здесь уже об этом говорилось.

----------


## Нико

> Думаю, что нужны все Четыре Безмерных Качества. Т.к. одна любовь, например, может превратиться в привязанность.


Интересная схемка. Просто мы тут про высокое, а Вы -- про "может превратиться в".....

----------


## Кунсанг

> Так здесь уже об этом говорилось.


Да, только я добавил про счастье Нирваны, а то под счастьем тоже много чего понимается. И любовь имеет в буддийском плане пожелание счастья Нирваны.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Интересная схемка. Просто мы тут про высокое, а Вы -- про "может превратиться в".....


Это кажется из Гюнтера схема
Или из Анагарики Говинды.

----------

Велеслав (26.07.2012), Дондог (26.07.2012)

----------

